# Lake Istokpoga



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

New to the area and am close to this lake. I've heard it's great for fishing, but it is full of debris and better for airboats/mud boats/jonboats. Anybody know for sure? I've got my Ranger Cayman up here with me. i' wanting to trailer over and fish her. Disclaimer: I'm well aware of the dangers of it due to alligators. Not worried about them. Worried about the stumps/trees underwater I've heard about. Anybody know?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Don't have a clue about that lake - but you're definitely money ahead if you make a point of hooking up with a skilled local angler or full time guide for your first trip to new water... Not just for the fishing - that local knowledge is hard earned and if nothing else it will be good to know where it's not safe to run... This is something I do routinely for folks coming down to fish my area (the backcountry of the Everglades out of Flamingo or Chokoloskee)... 

Hope this helps..


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I am not sure what debris you are referencing because I have been all over that lake - please elaborate.

If you are referring to the weeds - that is bass food.

They have their fair share of gators just like all the lakes but the bass fishing is good. You also have the Kissimmee river and several other lakes within a few miles.


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> I am not sure what debris you are referencing because I have been all over that lake - please elaborate.


I was told there were stumps and trees under the water.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

TurnMeLooseFLKeys said:


> I was told there were stumps and trees under the water.


Welcome to Florida. There is an old Seminole saying here in FL...Every body of water has a gator in it. Same is true for stumps. 

Most of the lakes around have steel fence post just under the surface because the owners own land out into the lakes.

Some nice people who have had the pleasure of meeting these stakes have tied plastic soda bottles on them. Watch out for the actual wire fence between the posts as well.

Bottom line is go slow when you are near shore or in water less than 4 feet. It is also a good idea to go slow until you know the waters.

If I am looking for fish I would be looking for structure, hence the value of stumps.


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> Welcome to Florida.


Not new to FL, new to this area of it. Born an raised in S Fl (Homestead/Redland area) and have spent the last 20+ years in the upper Keys. I'm now in Highlands county. Very familiar with what Fl has to offer...just not familiar with Istokpoga itself.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

TurnMeLooseFLKeys said:


> New to the area and am close to this lake. I've heard it's great for fishing, but it is full of debris and better for airboats/mud boats/jonboats. Anybody know for sure? I've got my Ranger Cayman up here with me. i' wanting to trailer over and fish her. Disclaimer: I'm well aware of the dangers of it due to alligators. Not worried about them. Worried about the stumps/trees underwater I've heard about. Anybody know?


If I'm not mistaken, Istakpoga is a natural lake, not an impoundment like Farm 13 or Headwaters. Those have lots of old orange trees and stuff. I have been in Blue Cypress and Okeechobee and a few in the Kissimmee chain and they don't have any stumps away from shore. Again, I'm not an expert but would agree with Ducks comments about going slow near shore or in shallow water. I don't remember a bait shop on 98, but a local shop might help you, too. Look forward to your report.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Looking at a Navionics chart. It doesn't show any hard obstructions, just grass and shallows








. I have no local knowledge of this lake.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

BassFlats said:


> Looking at a Navionics chart. It doesn't show any hard obstructions, just grass and shallows
> View attachment 198961
> 
> . I have no local knowledge of this lake.


This lake is a good lake. It is brown stained but the water is clear. Clear enough to see the sand bottom. Wherever you see cattails/reeds the water is shallow. If he stays 40 yards away from them he won't hit bottom. The term "shallow" in the pic is subjective as it is probably 4-5 feet. When he encounters hydrilla the water will most likely be less than 4 feet.

There is a fish camp on the east side - not much of a camp but that is what they call it and it is clear sailing from there. There are some small islands right off the camp boat ramp and big ones beyond that. There is also a ramp in Lorida right along the road (NE side) It is on the Istokpoga canal and he can get to the lake or Kissimmee river from there.

Lots of bass in there. There is a reason they called it the best bass lake of the decade.

PS: it is rumored to hold a lot of ducks too


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> Lots of bass in there. There is a reason they called it the best bass lake of the decade.
> 
> PS: it is rumored to hold a lot of ducks too


My father used to own the gas station on Krome and Palm Drive, down in Fl. City, and got to know a lot of the captains/guides that would fill up there. Capt. Rick Murphy is one of them. He told us that Lake Isto is his favorite lake here in FL.

I've gotten a local guy to give me some info about this area. He says the lake I'm on used to get duck hunted, but is now somewhat too popular/crowded. It's not as bad as Lake June in Winter, but I could see what he's saying. Only a handful of places left to duck hunt the lake I'm on. May pick up a jonboat for that.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The flats up on kissimmee river is good too. No shortage of places yo hunt in that area.


----------

